# API versus Salifert ammonia test kit



## dclark61

Hello;

I'm starting up a new aquarium, and am using the fishless cycling method to get it ready for the first fish.

I added an amount of clear ammonium hydroxide solution, and measured the ammonia level using the ammonia test from an API freshwater Master Test Kit. It was off the charts. I did gradual water changes until I got the ammonia level down to ~5 ppm. 

Just to verify, I also tested with a Salifert ammonia "NH4 Profi Test". This test shows an ammonia level of ~0.8 ppm.

From Googling I understand that Salifert is generally considered to be a more accurate test kit than API, but this is a huge difference in readings. The Salifert test kit has an expiration date of Sep 2013. The API ammonia bottle #1 has a lot number of 83B1011 which I understand to mean that it was produced in Oct 2011, and the solutions should have a shelf life of three years.

Anybody have a clue as to what might be going on here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishpunk

The test kits I have compared against each other have been fairly close together. You are trying to get an estimate of ammonia content to diagnose tank problems or to find out if your cycle finished. You are not setting up a critical experiment where a difference of 1 PPM matters that much.


----------



## dclark61

Fishpunk said:


> The test kits I have compared against each other have been fairly close together. You are trying to get an estimate of ammonia content to diagnose tank problems or to find out if your cycle finished. You are not setting up a critical experiment where a difference of 1 PPM matters that much.


Well, it's actually a difference of about ~4 PPM, but anyway ... ;-)

I'm just surprised by the difference. I'm monitoring the nitrogen cycle and I'd like to know when total ammonia hits zero PPM. If my Salifert kit says yes and my API kit says no, well .... I'll take a sample to my LFS and get a third opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## emc7

You need a standard. A sample of known ammonia content. That is the only objective way to "test the test". Do you have access to any calibrated balances and laboratory grade (accurate % known) grade ammonia?


----------



## dclark61

emc7 said:


> You need a standard. A sample of known ammonia content. That is the only objective way to "test the test". Do you have access to any calibrated balances and laboratory grade (accurate % known) grade ammonia?


No ... as you probably already suspect, I'm just a beginner hobbyist. I used Ace Hardware "Janitorial Strength Formula" 10% ammonium hydroxide solution, which I doubt meets laboratory grade specifications.

I didn't want to assume immediately that I had a bad kit - I was wondering if, for example, one kit might test for some variant of ammonia that the other didn't. In other words, I was just looking for experience feedback or knowledge regarding these kits from others.

Thanks.


----------



## AquariumTech

Salifert is going to be more accurate than the API for sure. API is a lower end test kit, not a bad deal, but to me accuracy is everything, if your going to even bother to test your water. ELOS makes the best test kits out there, but there are quite expensive, they last a long time though, I personally love them, just hate the price. 

There are other test kits out there though that are more affordable and have self testing/calibration features like SeaChems. I think SeaChem might have a few different ones out there, but their higher end stuff is a pretty good deal for what you get. I personally never really took to Salifert for some reason or another, but they arent a bad deal for what you get either.


----------



## bmlbytes

According to my calculations, if you put one drop of that in a tank, you would have the following PPM depending on the size of the tank (rounded).

1g - 13 ppm
2g - 7 ppm
5g - 3 ppm
10g - 1 ppm
15g - 1 ppm
20g - 1 ppm
29g/30g - .5 ppm
40g - .5 ppm
50g - .5 ppm
55g - < 0.5 ppm

Choose the size of the tank you have, and multiply that by the number of drops you added and you have the amount of ammonia in it. That stuff is some strong ammonia, so be careful how much you add. 

If you want to add a half a drop, fill a 1 gallon bucket with water, add one drop of ammonia, pour 1/2 gallon of water down the drain, and put the other half in the aquarium.


----------



## bmlbytes

Just so you can check my math, here is how I came up with those numbers.


----------

